# Washing Van, Polish / Wax??



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well i took advantage of the good weather last weekend and washed the van, then i thought maybe i should get some kind of polish or wax and do a complete job.

However it occurred to me that the stuff used for cars for instance may affect the motorhome hab area panels.

Am i right are there any issues, what is the best product for the purpose?

Paddy.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

various things you can use

Some say "MER"
Others autoglym
Others say Muc off polish which has caranuba wax in but take time but does give a nice gloss

Its all much of a muchness but they shouldnt harm motorhome panels especially mer as that has no abrasives in it.

Phill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It all depends on whether you have GRP or aluminium panels. Pick a polish to suit.

cabby


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I've gone for fenwicks bobby dazzler as a shiner. My van was really really dirty when I bought it and I'm still finding pockets of green nasty, but the bobby dazzler has given the van a nice shine overall and is very simply to spray on. 
I use autoglym on the metal van parts.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This well trampled thread has looked at so many polishes. Why does the "Which" magazine not do a test.
I have now moved on to Meguires after listening to Premier Motors who buy it by the case-load.
However, my previous van was treated (before I bought it) with 'Paintseal'. This I have so far not tried on my present van (expensive) but it did do as they say on the tin. A quick wash over with water and it looked like new.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Alan, 

How are you getting on with Meguiars products after my recommendation? Have you noticed how nice they smell too, especially the tyre gel which is lovely!

My fire engine is being treated to some paintwork this year; a thorough two day clean and polish with Meguairs before being Paintsealed with Glasscoat.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Washing van polish and wax*

Hi, Have used most of the ones mentioned,but by chance i bought a product called x1,i polished all over and it has not been washed or cleaned since october,i am amazed that it still looks like new and no black streaks the first product that does what it says on the can,regards H.


----------



## K9d (Apr 1, 2013)

It should be mentioned that polish and wax are two different products.
Polish is a slightly abrasive product that is used to clean, but it leaves the surface unprotected.
Wax is a protective coating.
So it should be, clean, polish, wax.

I'm planning to use Autoglym SRP on my Hymer which is a good polish for hand polishing, I don't want to use a machine because of the bumpy surface. I will then finish it with a good wax to seal and protect it.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone bought / used the Meguires dual action polisher. Halfords sell for circa £169.

Looking for feedback on said electric polisher

Thanks


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> Has anyone bought / used the Meguires dual action polisher. Halfords sell for circa £169.
> 
> Looking for feedback on said electric polisher
> 
> Thanks


I have a "DAS6" electric da sander I bought for under £100 online and find it very effective for polishing the grp side and rear panels, soft mop and superfine compound. I've used air da sander in the past and found them a bit gutless but that was for heavy duty sanding.

Kev


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My very cheap Aldi electric polisher may not be top notch but it sure does the job.

Alan


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Same here Alan


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

I use Porter Cable dual action polisher which I brought from the states so is 110v. It preceded the Meguires one but both are very similar. It's very fast and easy to polish. I do my car ( circa 50k miles/year) once a year with a clay, cleaner, polish, sealant and finally wax with swissvax. Only needs washing from then on and looks great. Swirl marks can easily be removed from black paintwork and you can't overdo it and wreck paint with a DAP. as you could with a rotary one !!! Not tried it on MH yet but I my Dad has used it to good effect on his caravan windows to remove scratches.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

K9d said:


> It should be mentioned that polish and wax are two different products.
> Polish is a slightly abrasive product that is used to clean, but it leaves the surface unprotected.
> Wax is a protective coating.
> So it should be, clean, polish, wax.
> ...


AG SRP is not great on motorhomes as it black streaks almost instantly as it seems to leave quite a soft coating that allows the dirt to stick causing black streaks. You are far better using Meguires gold class wax as it is a much harder finish and doesn't cause dirt to stick.
I used to have a valeting business and tried most polishes and waxes. I am currently selling a good quality GRP polish on ebay. I cannot post a link to it as it would be against forum rules.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We occasionally wash it

Never polish it

Are we bad parents??

Aldra :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Let the kids polish it!

Alan


----------



## aogrady (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi,

On my 1970 VW T2 I wash and clean, and then i wax with Collonite 476s, water beads very nicely, and lasts for months and months, IIRC, I think they say only need once a year, but e all wash and polish more than that don't we?

It is better than Autoglym Super Resin Polish, never tried Meguires though.

I had a quick machine polish done, and it came up well. I'll buy a polisher, and do it again sometimes, a few deeper marks are still there

Alistair


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

My understanding of polishes is many have a mild cutting agent in them. Back when cars were sprayed with acrylic paint, the surface would eventually oxidize and a cutting agent was needed to remove the slightly cloudy surface. Turtle wax, amongst others, certainly used to have this agent. Now that cars are painted with 'two pack' treatment, the second coat applied is a laquer which prevents oxidisation, so it is essential that you don't use a cutting agent/abrasive. 
There are still pure wax polishes out there (Simoniz Yellow still exists) but I have to confess that they are very hard work, but all that does is apply a wax to the laquer. Apart from washing there really isn't much you need to apply to the surface of modern vehicles.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm with Aldra. I have never polished a motorhome yet as a frequent wash over with a neutral detergent is all they need. The manufacturers already paint or use a gel coat to protect the base surface. Then along we come and wear off this surface with abrasive cleaning products, then again with abrasive polish, then try to protect the polish with wax. Is there not anything out there yet to protect the wax with? All this is evidenced by the number of dull looking exteriors to motorhomes standing in dealers premises.

A complete waste of time in my opinion but a good money spinner for the chemical manufacturers.

Ron


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Jezport
Do you take it to the shows, I will be at the stratford show in June.

Ps had a pair of double suction pads off you last year they worked great kept my solar panel stuck to the roof for 4 months, had a job to get them off but they left no marks.

Andy


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Once I had restored the paintwork with Meguiars (3 stage) I used a spray on wipe off product called _'Shinny Stuff'_ which has built up to a deep finish that has held the depth of shine. 
My neighbour gave me some to try (he uses it on the limo's at work) and I was that impressed I went and bought some myself.
Brings up the black plastic on the wing mirrors and door trims and can be used on glass.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Polish*

Turtle Wax " ICE" amazing product, about £20.00 for a small tin which is probably enough to do a large MH twice.

It really does what it says on the tin.

For a really special finish an electric polishing mop at about £30.00 does the trick,mirror finish.


----------



## Alan23 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have been using an eccentric polisher (same as dual action) from a company called TecTake after reading a few reviews online. Avertised on ebay and on Amazon with a load of pads, mops wax etc for about £100. Shipped from Germany in about three days. Similar to offerings by Mcguiars and Porter Cable, my choice was on price and the extra mops are worthwhile. They also sell rotary polishers though forums suggest they are more dangerous in non expert hands (like mine!). 

I have been using Meguiars Marine Heavy Duty Oxidation Remover as part of a three part kit along with polish and wax (Meguiars Fiberglass Restoration System - Paint Protection - M4965) which is amazing for cleaning up rather dull fibreglass. Certainly better than the other T-cut type products and waxes I tried. Kit is about £24 on Amazon and holds enough for a large A class. 

Alan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Life is too short to worry about polishing the van, my philosophy is it's eventually going to rain-again


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I pal put me onto Carnauba wax at less than a tenner on EBay for a 1 litre bottle, I used under half the bottle to do my MH (I didn't do the roof though) look for "Boora" make)

It is a wax finish and it gives Superb results (well it has on my 2008 Autotrail) I did it at the end of last summer and when I wash it firstly all the bird sh1t rinses off really easily and secondly the water beads in very fine droplets. It's a bit labour intensive (I used a Lidl's polisher to do all the hard work) but the finish is very good and more importantly it lasts well!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have always used the Autoglym resin polish, an all our vans and cars, it's only paint, and I love the smell of it too, sort of peppery innit, I also use one of those £15 orbital polishing machines, doddle of a job then.


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

I use Farecla G3 resin superwax applied with their waffle pads gives a brilliant finish to the GRP highly recommended.


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

I use Farecla G3 resin superwax applied with their waffle pads gives a brilliant finish to the GRP highly recommended.


----------

